# John Deere X590 Throttle



## benthere (7 mo ago)

Groo said:


> Working a blower hard, the x590 will be putting that power through a belt. The 1025 would be putting that blower power through the mid PTO shaft.
> 
> How hard to you think it will be to power that blower? and how wet do you think it would get?
> 
> ...


recently acquired this 2015 x590 efi and the test drive went well. After cleaning it, no power wash, the motor would choke out and then idle down, leaving me with no throttle control. Disconnected the battery, reconnect, still the same. Cleaned all the electrical connections, some were dirty, some a little "green", assembled 1 by 1 as i took the apart, and still same gremlin appears.
Added K100 to the fuel, added all fresh gas, fuel filter, etc, no favorable results. I found 1 fuse and it looked good, cleaned and put back. still same problem. any ideas other than maybe an ECU?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. A few of the lads here are well verse in the lawn and garden section. May be a better place to post your issue than an old thread.
From what I gather, it starts and runs well, but there is not throttle response?


----------

